# GNex not charging. Help!



## LocoTSX (Jul 25, 2012)

First off, I'm running ParanoidAndroid 3.50 and on Android 4.2.2. This is so weird. I'll plug it up, and it won't charge but once plugged in, it won't lose charge either. I left it plugged in all last night and it stuck at 7% the entire night. Also it will not recognize that it's plugged in, and I cannot get it to recognize via computer as well. Anyone have any ideas of what this could be?


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Broken USB port most likely. Are u using stock gnex charger?

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## LocoTSX (Jul 25, 2012)

Sandman007 said:


> Broken USB port most likely. Are u using stock gnex charger?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Yes, I am. Once i turn the phone off, it registers that it's charging but it's not actually charging. Are there any DIY methods out there to replace it?


----------



## PappaFloyd (Aug 26, 2011)

LocoTSX said:


> Yes, I am. Once i turn the phone off, it registers that it's charging but it's not actually charging. Are there any DIY methods out there to replace it?


http://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Repairing+Samsung+Galaxy+Nexus+(Verizon+LTE)+Micro+USB+Charge+Port+%26+Main+Mic/9641/1


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Mine has the same issue sometimes randomly with both my pogo dock and USB connection. I notice the issue frequently occurs when my phone becomes really hot, from tethering, for example. Still trying to pinpoint the exact cause.

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1 (Feb 19, 2012)

hlaalu said:


> Mine has the same issue sometimes randomly with both my pogo dock and USB connection. I notice the issue frequently occurs when my phone becomes really hot, from tethering, for example. Still trying to pinpoint the exact cause.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk 2


Your issue sounds temperature throttling to me. The phone will stop charging to prevent overheating if needed.


----------



## shiznic (Jun 2, 2012)

did you try a different usb cable?


----------



## Leon82 (Aug 24, 2011)

I changed my charging port. it was about 8 dollars from ebay


----------



## sousaj (Jun 11, 2011)

Just got finished changing my usb port, but having the same issue. I can connect the device to a computer and transfer files without issue (faster than ever thanks to a squeaky-clean port). Apps that are set to activate when charging (FolderSync, Mega, etc.) all function appropriately when plugged in, but the device does not actually charge.


----------



## bryan95502 (Oct 24, 2011)

I have had similar charging issues.

Go back to a stock ROM or try a reset and wipe everything.

Mine now has become picky about what cord will work. When they feel loose it won't charge. New cord will.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

bryan95502 said:


> I have had similar charging issues.
> 
> Go back to a stock ROM or try a reset and wipe everything.
> 
> ...


that sounds like a broken usb.


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

I really don't think the USB port is the only issue. My phone is very picky if it charges, even on my pogo dock. Sometimes I'll wake up in the morning and my phone will be draining battery on the dock.

I have two batteries, makes no difference.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ZappedC64 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have this exact same issue on my GNex after installing a 4.3 ROM.

Rebooting the phone does not appear to fix the issue. If I power off my phone, it just reboots instead.

*Resolution*: So far, removing the battery and putting it back in is the only way I have been able to get my phone to charge.


----------



## twizzler703 (Nov 16, 2011)

ZappedC64 said:


> I have this exact same issue on my GNex after installing a 4.3 ROM.
> 
> Rebooting the phone does not appear to fix the issue. If I power off my phone, it just reboots instead.
> 
> *Resolution*: So far, removing the battery and putting it back in is the only way I have been able to get my phone to charge.


Also having this issue since using a 4.3 ROM

went back to 4.2.2 and still having this issue


----------



## doublea500 (Dec 22, 2011)

Look at your charging port. Is the piece of metal that is sticking out in the middle or on the side? if its on the side then just find something (i used one of the flosser type things) to push it back to the middle. works perfectly now


----------



## hlaalu (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay I have a new theory for the not charging problem. The power management chip, according to ifixit is located upper-middle of the device. I don't know about you guys, but my phone gets pretty hot there sometimes. And when it gets hot, it usually stops charging. I ordered a new micro usb board because at the time I thought it ran up to the pogo pins as well, but I plan on popping off the mainboard and checking that charger chip for damage while I'm at it. Like I said before, my phone sometimes has the charging problem docked, or with the micro usb so I'm really thinking it's a hardware issue somewhere..


----------

